# Native Son's Slaughter!



## Bigshamoo (Sep 21, 2008)

6/6/09: Well me (Travis Jordan)and three of my buddys took to the beautiful day of fishing in Pensacola aboard the Awesome "Native Son's"! My buddies consisted of Carl Weis, Jason Allen, and Mike Nail. Cap'n Dennis introduced us to some of his "Quality Time Holes". It didn't take us long once the diesel idled down, and then the "ALRIGHT"! I was so wired because every spot we stopped on had excellent quality fish. The amount of RED SNAPPER was awesome. The limit came quick. Then cap'n put us on the Grouper, then the MINgo's. I had 3 Monsters break me off at the boat. cap'n Dennis kept us on huge fish all day. Rick(our deck hand) witnessed the AJ that broke my stainless steel swivel in half. Jason kept rubbing the big fish in our face, then the last cast by big Mike landed a King that was truely awesome on the spinning rig that Rick had hooked Mike up with. Jason then felt the funds of his 18 pack dwindle with the gaf of Mike's King coming in over the back of the Native Son's stern. On the way in we caught some Bonita's trolling. Then i was treated with a final treat. The crew had hooked up some sabishi. One cracker the fish and a dab of hot sauce.....OMG! My first time for that and it was incredible. Other than Rick creating some new cuss words for all the fish our crew had caught that he had to clean and the trip ending, it was a serious exhausting and incredible experience. Im posting some pics, and also..... when u go out with the Native son"s. Ask Rick to show you his trick with the cable at the back of the stern....Michael Phelps aint got anything on Rick. Once again, from the "BUD LIGHT GANG", thank you very much cap'n DENNIS. And thanks again Carl,Jason, and Mike for inviting me to go!

CAP'N DENNIS










She is 5'5, and likes to kiss!










Just one of the coolers(48 quart)










Jason having the KODAK moment










Carl with a much needed break, right before he sabotaged me by switching rods. Yes it was the big one that got away!










Mike preparing for the slaughter!( on the right)










Mikes coffin nailer for big fish!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

nice trip !!!! you guys picked 1 awesome capt to fish with.:bowdown


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Dennis is a Great guy , We had a service for my father on that boat. Nice catch.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

where is that boat docked?


----------



## fishb8 (Feb 10, 2008)

We went out with Capt. Dennis a couple of years ago for Father's Day. He knows how to put you on some fish.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report you guyus really killed them:clap


----------

